# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  توضیحاتی درباره تکنولوژی آژاکس

## shnoit

با عرض سلام
دوستان میخواستم که اگه کسی از شما عزیزان با تکنولوژی آژاکس آشنایی داره و تا حدودی هم راهنمایی ( آموزش * در اینجا قرار بده که ما هم بتونیم کم کم بتونیم از این تکنولوژی بهرا ای ببریم.
من کار با html و تا حدوددی php رو بلدم اما خواستم در طراحی صفحات وب مخصوصا" صفحاتی ثابت مثل: درباره ما یا نمونهه کارها یا تعرفه ها و .... از این تکنولوژی برای باز کردن صفحات ذکر شده استفاده کنم.
و سورسهایی رو از یه سایت گرفتم ( قسمت Viwe Source صفحه ) ولی فکر نمیکنم کامل باشه.
با کمال تشکر

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
لینکای زیر درون خود سایت برنامه نویس قرار داره جستجو بکن بیشتر گیر میاری :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=76268
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=40961
بعدش اگه سوال داشتی در خدمتیم .

----------


## azizi-ra

فکر کنم جای این پست اشتباه است و باید به قسمت وب انتقال داده شود
Java is not JavaScript

----------

